# Flight to Aruba



## AmyL4408 (Oct 15, 2006)

I finally found a flight to Aruba!!!  :whoopie: :whoopie: :whoopie: 

Hubby and I are going to the Marriott Surf club in January.  Flying out of Detroit.   I have been looking for months on end, and could not find anything under $770 per ticket!    And that wasn't even non-stop!


Hubby seen an advertisement in the newspaper today...    And we were able to get a non-stop from Detroit to Aruba for $585 per ticket.  Ryan International Air.


Ohhhh I feel so much better with that out of the way


----------



## brego (Oct 15, 2006)

Congratulations!

I am wondering how you booked your flight. I went to Ryan Air's website and couldn't find any departures or destinations that were not in Europe. We are going to Aruba from the East Coast and I would like to see if they have flights from our area.


----------



## AmyL4408 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yep I did the same, and ended up at a dead end on their website.


I ended up looking on funjet.com


Also I think Applevacations.com uses Ryan International.....


Ryan International is the only airline with direct flights from Detroit to Aruba.  And they only depart on Sundays from Detroit.   So I was very lucky!


----------



## gmarine (Oct 15, 2006)

If it is a public charter flight make sure you read and understand the differences between a charter flight and a commercial flight. You rights in regards to flight delays/cancellations and lost luggage are very different from a commercial flight.


----------



## Bootser (Oct 16, 2006)

I think Funjet has uses Ryan Air, and a couple of others for some of their charter flights. However I do not think you can book these directly with Ryan Air International. 
There are some direct flights to Aruba from Chicago that Funjet offers sometimes as well.
Try this link to Funjet to shop for other options. The one below is for Detroit, but you can do it with other cities.
Choose the city you are flying from and see if they are offering air only options. If so it is probably a charter. I believe some of these may be seasonal or sporadic offerings.

http://www.funjet.com/hotdeals/detail.asp?plCode=33720713&OAC=DTW


----------



## JMSH (Oct 19, 2006)

Do not know where in Michigan you are but there are direct flights to Aruba from Toronto,Ontario. Just FYI


----------



## AmyL4408 (Oct 19, 2006)

JMSH said:
			
		

> Do not know where in Michigan you are but there are direct flights to Aruba from Toronto,Ontario. Just FYI




I think I'm about a 5 hour drive from Toronto.   Chicago is also about 5 hours.


I've really thought of both,  but not sure I would want the long drive.....


----------



## Tania (Nov 25, 2006)

We have been flying with funjet.com out of Detroit for years without a problem. Enjoy your flight with them.  The best thing is that travel time is only half a day as compared to a commercial flight which takes an entire day each way.

Funjet bought out (or merged with)  Travel Charter which we'd been using since 1986.  They had major money problems that year due to cancellations because of Chernobyl and it literally took them years before they got back on their feet.  Delays were awful.  In the last 10 years, I can't remember anything but top notch arrival times.

I refuse to fly out of Toronto if I can possibly avoid it.  The GST and the highest airport fees in the country are highway robbery.  The additional gas, time, food and 2 nights hotel expense make Detroit the cheapest route for us.  We've been going to Aruba since 1988.


----------

